# Mabula Safaris or Somerby Safaris?



## ASG

I know Mabula Pro Safaris. Good outfit!:wink:
Never heard of Somerby though.
check www.africanhuntingdirectory.com for more information on Mabula Pro.


----------



## vonottoexperien

Going to hunt with Mabula Pro this coming week :darkbeer:

Let you know how it was when I return:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey

stikslinger said:


> Talked to both Mabula Safaris and Somerby Safaris at the Dallas Safari Show. Both places looked and sound great. Just wondering if anyone has hunted or knows anything about either place. Both are in SA about 3 hours north and east of Joh.. Any help would be great.


No sorry I don't know them. Most of these outfitters don't cater for local bowhunters at all.


----------



## normbates1

*Hunting is SA*

As a regular hunter in SA, both companies look good and have comparable prices. The only part that I do not like is the whole package hunt method. As all hunters know, (especially bow hunters) nothing is guaranteed. Also, their prices are high compared to what is available. Many companies charge foreigners higher prices than locals. It may be worth your while to do a little more research to find something more reasonable, though many will have the same prices. SA has many hunting areas and most do not spend the money to travel to Dallas or the states for the big shows, but are still good lodges. Whatever choice you make, ensure that you ask plenty of questions and contact their references. Either way, I wish you the best of luck, low wind and straight shots. If you care to hear about another outfitter that I could recommend, or have questions about hunting in South Africa, please drop me a line.

Norm


----------



## vonottoexperien

Mabula Pro Safaris was good, check the Bowhunting forum for picks


----------



## Karoojager

Paul, nice blessbock !!
Congratulation for this awesome trophy.


----------



## vonottoexperien

Karoojager said:


> Paul, nice blessbock !!
> Congratulation for this awesome trophy.


Thx, wait till you see the Nyala


----------



## vonottoexperien

Here's a pick of the Nyala. He went 28.5" should make top 10 SCI:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Great and awesome trophy Paul.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
This is a pearl for every trophy wall:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Landrover

ASG said:


> check www.africanhuntingdirectory.com for more information on Mabula Pro.


Guess that link no longer works!


vonottoexperien said:


> Mabula Pro Safaris was good, check the Bowhunting forum for picks


I will check that out!


----------



## vonottoexperien

Try this link
http://www.mabulaprosafaris.co.za/


----------

